# Excel Score Card Spreadsheet



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't have one setup in my computer but I use one from Archers Advantage program that I have been using for years,along with arrow selection,tape making,target making,bow set up,shooting logs that you have the option to export to excel.Although you have to purchase initial program it's a great tool to have for all your bow- arrow setups and practice and tournament logs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

If your looking for making tournament entries pro3d use one for their tournaments.Maibe you can send a note to their executive they may be able to help at pro3d.ca 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies steely5, I managed to find one!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

From my understanding, there are new "categories" for 3D competitions? Maybe from Archery Canada or something? Does anyone know where I could find a list of the categories? The spreadsheet I found has old stuff on it and I need to update it.

Thanks


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Found all the new categories and got the spreadsheet finished.........


----------

